
GigEconomy.io Begins Licensing Emojis - gigeconomy
http://www.gigeconomy.io
======
herbst
Its funny because it shows a huge issue. People use emoji as if they were free
to use. Its crazy how many stores selling emoji merch while having no right
use to use them.

